# Riding while pregnant



## BabyD (Jul 22, 2008)

What are your opinions on riding pregnant? Would you do it? Would you not? What are your reasons?


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont know if i would do it and i dont plan on getting pregnant soon (im 16 lol) but my mum rode right up until about a month or so before i was due :? Musnt have been very confortable lol


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I might just at the start of the pregnacy, I wouldn't want to take any risks though. SoI would prolly only ride for the first month. One fall can equal the lose of a baby. I would only do quiet riding as well, I wouldn't go around hooning left right and centre, just here and there I might do a canter or so.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Okay so I AM pregnant (11 wks.) and I ride, I don't see anything
wrong with it as long as you're being careful and have supervision,
I think things will be fine. I even still compete at playdays, of course
my horse is SLOW and the most I can do right now with her is a fast trot.

But that is MY opinion and it's me who is taking a risk,
so I'm not asking anyone to quote me and get on my case. :roll: 
I know some women who claimed to have ridden up until their
8th month...me I'm not doing that. :shock:

I'd just say be careful, get someone to keep an eye on you,
or you can always ride in a round pen for extra safety precautions.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've never been preggers but I know most Dr.'s say whatever physical activity you did prior to pregnancy (jogging, aerobics etc.) you can do for awhile after your pregnant. I think if you take it easy and you have a horse you have faith in there should be no problem.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

I personally don't see any problem riding while pregnant. I think its a personal choice and it would be wise to consider how the horse would feel once you get near the end! See how it goes and if it really stresses you out then don't do it. Same as when you get near the end of your pregnancy and its unconfortable for you and/or your horse.

have fun!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I would not do it. This is my opinion only, not to take personally

"a number of studies documenting high rates of injury and death among horse riders in general"

" In Germany , one quarter of all lethal sports injuries are caused by horse riding"

Horseback riding is considered an extreme sport already to begin with, taking aside an child in the womb. There are so many risks involved with pregnancy not involving riding or horses, why increase your risk by riding.A lot of jarring once you're into your second trimester could cause enough pressure on your cervix to induce labor. 

I think it's a great time to enjoy your horses for 9 months and be selfish. Take care of yourself, treat yourself and take some time off. Enjoy yourself and relish all those little moments while waiting for your miracle.

It just doesn't make sense to me why one would take the risk


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

My dr. told me not to ride while pregnant, and seen how my dr. knows more about health, health risks and so on, I took her advice and didn't ride while I was carrying my son.

I feel that riding while pregnant is risk, not one that I'd be willing to take. It's a risk not only for you, but for your child as well, and why would you put your child in a potential harm's way? I know I wouldnt. 

Yea, your horse may be the calmest EVER, but what if something were to happen, and you were to fall off, or kicked, or knocked over. To me it's seems like a silly risk, one that to me, is a no brainer.


----------



## Gaited07 (Jul 25, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> I've never been preggers but I know most Dr.'s say whatever physical activity you did prior to pregnancy (jogging, aerobics etc.) you can do for awhile after your pregnant. I think if you take it easy and you have a horse you have faith in there should be no problem.



I rode through all my pregnancies til I was unable to fit in the saddle. (about 8 months +) 
I didn't do my 20 mile rides but I did ride. Towards the end, I would just ride in the arena at a walk even though I own gaited horses, it was easier on the baby and me.
Oh, and all this was accepted by my Doctor.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

my trainer rode until she gave birth! lol and as soon as her daughter could walk she wanted to ride horses, so mayb theres a connection! lol. 

when i'm pregnant i will ride bc i trust my horse, he has been everywhere and done everything and i have yet to find something that spooks him, and when he did spook when i first got him all he did was a little tiny hop in place that was more like o no what was that but not enough for even my 5 yr old nephew would fall off too.

so i guess it depends on ur preference and if u trust ur horse, i know my horse has done everything to try and protect me instead of letting me get hurt.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I rode for like 5 months. I have several friends who rode all the way up....


----------



## dimmers_double (Jul 13, 2008)

my mom rode her horses while pregnant with me. her doctor told her to ride until it was uncomfortable. i do belive there is a connection. I love to ride horses. whats interesting is that she rode while pregnant with my oldest sister, and me. we both love to ride. she dednt ride with my other older sister because it was a touchy pregnancie and she didnt ride with my younger sister because my oldest sister was always on the horse!!! :lol: anyway, those two dont like horses. i belive theres a connection. 
my opinion would be to ask your doctor and really think about wether or not your horse is "safe". i would ride my gelding pregnant because i ca truly trust him. i wouldnt even think about riding my mare though, she is too unpredictable.
Just my thoughts


----------



## DashAwayAll (Jul 19, 2008)

I would venture to say it's a case by case personal decision. What shape are you in to start? Previous difficulties? What kind of riding? Is your horse a Pokey Polly or Spooky Spunky? Exercise while pregnant is _very_ important - otherwise it's like saying rest up for the big game - for nine months! LOL

I am fully convinced, however, that vacuuming and doing the dishes from 60 days after conception is high risk behaviour that needs to be stopped by all concerned Mommas-to-be. Hmmmm, maybe I could sponsor a ride-a-thon to help spread the word..... need a lot of mounting blocks by port-a-johnnies for all the preggo bladders ....geeze, what a nightmare.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

You know, It might be good for some people to ride while they're pregnant. Some people find riding their horse really unstressing and while you're pregnant, I'm sure you're stressed out heaps, so that might help them! Also, it's soothing, maybe the little kid inside that belly is already pretending to have an imaginary horse! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

